# Super cool Freaknasty buck #2 !!!



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished up this cool buck. He appeared to have been hit by a car and was battling injury, that is the reason for the odd antler growth and why he was still hanging on to some of his velvet when he was shot on Oct 8th


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Very cool,really like the pedestal.


----------

